# Work Bench



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

*WorkBench*

I built a new workbench over the summer and I think it turned out pretty nice.



I made the table out of pine. For the top I used a solid core door and then placed a 1/4" hardboard on top of it. For the assembly I primarily used glue and screws, but I also used some pocket hole screws for some of the joints. I based it on a design that I got off of amazon.com. It's a pretty nice plan and it included various upgrades you can make to it. The picture below of the drawers is one of the upgrades I made.



If you want to see how I made this, and the upgrade I made to check out my blog entry over at: www.woodlogger.com


.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice bench. I wish I had a place for a bench lol.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice, I'll have a place for it by Christmas I hope.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice...It will make a good backround for all those project photos you are going to post.


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks BurkHome... and yes hopefully I'll have more to post here...!


----------

